# left handed hunters



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

just wondering if any of you guys shoot a catty or sling with your left hand


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

slingshotvibe said:


> just wondering if any of you guys shoot a catty or sling with your left hand


Grip slingshot or pouch with left hand?

If you mean grip slingshot then yes i shoot with my left, Draw with my right.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Gib said:


> just wondering if any of you guys shoot a catty or sling with your left hand


Grip slingshot or pouch with left hand?

If you mean grip slingshot then yes i shoot with my left, Draw with my right.
[/quote]

nice but i draw with the left hand instead of holding with left


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Most right eyed and right handed shooters grip the slingshot with there left hand. -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I grip with my right and draw with my left, but I'm ambidextrous.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

> Left Haded Ha*n*ded


I'm generally left-arm and left-eye dominant ... I grip the sling/bow with my right, and draw/release the bullet/arrow with my left.

Back when I was in the SCA (20+ yrs ago), I fought southpaw - for rapier+poinard, I led with rapier in the right, and used the poinard in my left for power-inside work. Ditto for sword+ shield, where I held the shield in my right, and the heavier sword in my power hand (left). For Iaiado, things were a bit awkward, because strict tradition doesnt allow people to fight southpaw, so I had to lead with my left.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

I am left handed and hold the slingshot in the right hand.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Being a righty, I am supposed to hold the slingshot as Tex described above, but due to an injury, hold it in my right hand. (Don't matter, I'm a pretty lousy shooter anyway, as I can't stick with one slingshot long enough to excel. I am an inveterate experimenter.)


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm a righty yet hold the fork in right hand and draw with my left...


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

im left handed but i shoot a catty right handed.i shoot a gun left handed though and im left eye dominant.i shoot a catty instinctively though so it doesnt really matter to me about eye dominance.


----------

